# Dog Grooming & Shaving:Is Shaving Necessary?



## petsrkool (Feb 5, 2011)

We recently got a Lhasa Apso added to our family. She was not groomed much by her previous owners, and her hair is so matted we'll have to have her shaved when the weather gets warmer. Does anyone have advice on how often to do this? Is one time ok if the brushing is done regularly, or should we have her shaved every year or more?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

If she is matted close to the skin, she will need to be shaved. However, if you keep on top of the brushing when the fur grows back, then she won't need to be shaved again and you could have her trimmed in a nice cut.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Better to shave it off and start again with a nice coat than putting her through the pain of having tugs and matts brushed out.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

agree with posters above
Shave it all of and start again, if you brush it every day and keep on top of all those difficult area like armpits neck and bum then you wont have to shave it again if you dont want to :001_smile:


----------



## petsrkool (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes she is matted close to the skin...I'm hoping we can keep on a good schedule for brushing, she's my daughters dog, but I help too.
Hey, I found a good site for pet insurance comparison with providers from several countries .


----------

